# Welche Datenbank



## hasenfuss10 (20. Nov 2011)

Hallo Gemeinde,
ich entwickele eine kleine Anwendung.
Nun sollen circa  200 gleichartige Datensätze abrufbar sein in Programm.
Ich denke momentan daran eine Datenbank zu verwenden.
Die Datenbank sollte einfach implementierbar sein. 
Sollte wenn möglich mit dem jar File startbar sein.

Oder lohnt der Aufwand doch nicht und XML tut es auch.???:L
Was würdet ihr empfehlen wenn Datenbank welche empfehlt ihr?

danke hasenfuss10


----------



## Gast2 (20. Nov 2011)

Da würd ich dir mal H2 Database Engine empfehlen.


----------



## DP (21. Nov 2011)

kommt auf deine Datenstruktur und den Zweck der Geschichte an. Wenn du nur 200 Postleitzahlen speichern willst, reicht auch eine flache txt-Datei


----------



## tuttle64 (21. Nov 2011)

Es kommt natürlich auch auf die Menge der gleichzeitigen User und die möglichen Transaktionen an. Wenn nur lesend von einem User zugegriffen wird kannst Du es mit einer Datei realisieren.


----------



## hasenfuss10 (23. Nov 2011)

Hallo,
1 Datensatz sieht folgendermaßen aus
Frage, Antwort1, Antwort2, Antwort3, Richtige Antwort

bye hasenfuss


----------

